# Finishing spray



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Honestly, typing "finishing spray" in our forum search engine will get you tons of information. I use Chris Christensen Ice on Ice and Just Divine, but I also use Cowboy Magic for detangling. I do not show.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I bought the Cowboy Magic - pretty cheap on Amazon. I really like it because it's mostly silicon.

Two big negatives - it has a horrible perfumery smell but the good news is that the smell dissipates quickly so you don't smell anything. And secondly, you have to be careful to use a tiny amount - if you apply too much your dog's fur will look and be greasy, again the good news is that tiny amount is all you need and silicone oils don't attract and hold dirt like some other waxes and oils can.


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

I ordered CC Just Divine which is a "brushing spray & light detangler" from Amazon recently. It got stuck forever in shipping and I complained so they sent me a new one, then the original order came. So now I have two for the price of one, LOL.

I guess it's ok. It has a light pleasant smell that dissipates quickly.
Every time I use it though Rizal will lick at it so I use it sparingly, just on the tangly parts.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I was recommended Thick and Thicker by Chris Christensen rep at AKC nationals. I am not sure how different it is than regular human hairspray but it definitely has a fantastic hold. This works very well if you want your dog's hair to retain the volume after any grooming.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Ha, my trainer keeps telling me I need use some volumizer on her


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I also use Chris Christensen's Spectrum shampoo and conditioner. This really gives a lot of body. Then I finish it off with Thick and Thicker. He looks very glam after a bath and blowout. I did just shave him down to basically bald everywhere almost like a Chinese crested so I won't be using too much lol. I like volume but I am a big fan of the short haircut because it is soooo much easier. Now we can take him to the dog park frequently where he loves to roll in the mud.


----------

